# High phosphate levels



## Yoga_fish (Aug 8, 2010)

I have started a second 100 gallon tank about 2 months ago. Currently I only have 2 clowns, 1 blenny and several snails and 1 crab and lots of hard and soft coral all under metal halide lights. The phosphate levels are around 5. I have done water changes regularly at about 20-40 percent every week.

All other levels are perfect just the phosphates are out of control. I have tried several phosphate removal things in the phosoban reactor. Nothing working. 

Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

Well the two main sources that many people agree with in terms of where phosphate is added to the aquarium are fish food and the water that you use to perform water changes. Although other sources such as exhausted carbon media or the quality of that carbon media can be a factor as well.

*Fish Food; * Feeding too much food can cause levels of phosphate to go up especially if the food isn't eaten and is allowed to decay in your system. Even if it is eaten, the more you feed the more waste that your fish will produce.

*Water;* In many cases, minute amounts of phosphate can be introduced when dechlorinated tap water is used to mix their saltwater. It depends on your region's tap water nutrient levels.

I've used a phosban reactor with phosban media as well as Rowa Phos and have noticed a significant reduction in levels of phosphate but in my experience the trick was to plumb the reactor properly in order for the media to boil like water. The media works best when you have it setup like this and within a week the levels dropped, but considering I also have an active refugium with macro-algae for nutrient export as well so they definitely tag-teamed to reduce my phosphates and nitrates effectively. A lit refugium with macro-algae on its own can be a very effective way to remove excess nutrients as well.

Although I don't really know your tank specs so if you can please share that information that would help a lot.  Stuff like how many pounds of live rock, if you have live sand and how many inches of it do you have in your tank, your filtration system, etc.


----------

